# Line sheet + order form to send to retailers!



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone! I know this might be a repetitive question but I cannot seem to wrap my head around it still.. We have 3 retail stores that are expecting to hear from us to get our brand into their stores. This is very new to us and we would like to approach them in the right way. Basically we would like to talk to them a little bit about our brand and include a line sheet and have an order form ready to send them also if they are interested in holding our line.

We would like to take care of this asap, we wouldnt want to miss an opportunity so we want to put all of our efforts into this!! What we are asking from anyone that can help is the following

-Any and all information that needs to be on the line sheet & order form
-If anyone could send us some templates of any of these forms would be VERY appreciated. Send us ANYTHING you think has anything to do with our question we will look at everything you never know what can be helpful! Either PM or @ [email protected]
-Is there anything we should avoid putting into any of these forms?
-Any articles or threads that are crucial to read when one gets to this point in the growth of their brand??
-We will need to include payment terms and method of payment. What is recommended for both!?

Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thanks !!

Let us know if we missed anything (we which probably have) !


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

This is off your topic.....But why are you not using your domain name for your shopping cart?....


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Our website is still under construction and is not yet finalized so its just in the meantime.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

eikei47 said:


> Any and all information that needs to be on the line sheet & order form


Keep it simple!

The line sheet should feature line drawings of your styles and graphics. It should include a product description, including available colors, available sizes, fabric content, wholesale price, etc.

The order form should include everything you need to fill the order...

If you have inventory in hand, you should assign each item a product code (which should be listed on the line sheet). Then you only need to have the product code and size breakdown on the order form.

If you need to have orders produced, then you need to have more info on the order form. Think about all the info you need to supply to your blank shirt vendor and print shop. You need to get that info from your retail customer. This will include a size breakdown of styles, colors and graphics.

In both cases, the unit prices should be on the order form and tallied up for a grand total so it is easily understood what the total payment should be.



eikei47 said:


> If anyone could send us some templates of any of these forms would be VERY appreciated. Send us ANYTHING you think has anything to do with our question we will look at everything you never know what can be helpful!


Here are some Google links that should help:

apparel line sheet - Google Search

apparel order form - Google Search



eikei47 said:


> We will need to include payment terms and method of payment. What is recommended for both!?


Include any methods of payment you accept. Obviously, cash and checks are preferred. But if you also accept credit cards and PayPal, then include those as well.

For payment terms, maybe offer a small discount for upfront payments or deposits. But most small-to-mid-size stores will expect Net 30. You should expect to cover your own production costs and wait the 30 days to get paid.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> Keep it simple!
> 
> The line sheet should feature line drawings of your styles and graphics. It should include a product description, including available colors, available sizes, fabric content, wholesale price, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input !!!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm BUMPing my old thread to try and see if I can get any more information on method of payment and payment terms. 

My line sheet is complete concerning all the styles and pricing etc but I would like to know if anyone has any examples or templates of payment terms that I could put as the last page. 

I would like to have a last page that states that once the order has been put in that there is no backing out, that the payment is net30, that we accept checks cash & paypal. I could write it up from scratch but maybe there are some examples someone could provide to help me out. 

Maybe the industry has a certain way of going about these things? Maybe it should be seperate from my line sheet? 

I would really like to have more information on this ASAP so I could get to selling! ANY input is appreciated.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's good that you're thinking of these things. But when you start meeting with retail stores owners and buyers, you should prepare to be flexible. Chances are, they will have their own terms and conditions as well. The odds of them just agreeing to yours is slim. If you are prepared to walk away from the business if your terms are not met, then that's fine. But if you want to get orders, you need to treat retail stores as partners, not employees.

When you write an order, you should establish a start-ship date and a cancel date. This is industry standard and will be expected by the store. If you can't deliver within the specified date, they should have the option to cancel the order. No one will accept your "no backing out" policy.

Net30 is fine, many retail stores will be ok with that. Smaller stores will actually prefer to pay upon delivery. Bigger stores will require Net90 (this will not be a buyer policy, but come directly from an owner, CFO or accounts payable) so it is hardly negotiable. They may also require you to buy back any unsold product after a certain period of time.

Again, it's good that your thinking of these things. But rather than focus on what is best for you, try to think through all the different aspects (including what is actually beneficial to the store). This way you are well prepared to negotiate and understand where you can be flexible and where you need to hold firm.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> It's good that you're thinking of these things. But when you start meeting with retail stores owners and buyers, you should prepare to be flexible. Chances are, they will have their own terms and conditions as well. The odds of them just agreeing to yours is slim. If you are prepared to walk away from the business if your terms are not met, then that's fine. But if you want to get orders, you need to treat retail stores as partners, not employees.
> 
> When you write an order, you should establish a start-ship date and a cancel date. This is industry standard and will be expected by the store. If you can't deliver within the specified date, they should have the option to cancel the order. No one will accept your "no backing out" policy.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your input!

My main concern is actually just to seem on top of everything. I would like to have everything prepared the way the stores expect it to be.

My "backing out" policy was a bad way of stating it I guess. What I am actually looking for is to put a clause in the contract that the client (store) cannot decide halfway through production that they do not want the clothing anymore. Just a way of putting it that when they pass the order that it cannot be taken back. Unless of course, like you said, that there is an error on my part like not meeting the deadline that is established. 

So basically I would like to know what the industry standard is. 

Do I have a contract already written and ready to sign? 
Do I have terms listed at the end of my line-sheet? 
Is everything established in person with the buyer and the terms are decided verbally and then written down for both parties to agree upon and sign? 

Again, basically I would like to start my approach to retail stores on the right foot and try to show them as best I can that I am serious about my brand and that i'm on top of things. 

I don't want the store to think that dealing with me will be a headache, I would like them to get the impression that dealing with me will be a breeze and also good for their business as well as mine.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

BUMP! Any input anyone ??


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Since you are still looking my suggestion would be to get a form from whoever you are wishing to approach and provide that information.. no way to go wrong if taylored to their own existing form.

Any and all information that needs to be on the line sheet & order form
-If anyone could send us some templates of any of these forms would be VERY appreciated. Send us ANYTHING you think has anything to do with our question we will look at everything you never know what can be helpful! Either PM or @ [email protected]
-Is there anything we should avoid putting into any of these forms?
-Any articles or threads that are crucial to read when one gets to this point in the growth of their brand??
-We will need to include payment terms and method of payment. What is recommended for both!?

Any information will be greatly appreciated! Thanks !!

Let us know if we missed anything (we which probably have) !
__________________







eikei47 said:


> BUMP! Any input anyone ??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a whole bunch online if you use Google....


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do I have a contract already written and ready to sign? 
Do I have terms listed at the end of my line-sheet? 
Is everything established in person with the buyer and the terms are decided verbally and then written down for both parties to agree upon and sign?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

eikei47 said:


> Do I have a contract already written and ready to sign?


What is going to be in the contract? Is it necessary to have a separate contract rather than just have them sign the order form?



eikei47 said:


> Do I have terms listed at the end of my line-sheet?


It's probably more appropriate to have it on the order form.



eikei47 said:


> Is everything established in person with the buyer and the terms are decided verbally and then written down for both parties to agree upon and sign?


There is no right or wrong. You can't really finalize any terms without knowing what the customer is ordering and when you are producing and shipping it. So just let the conversation dictate itself. You need to write down the specifics. Just have them sign off and you should be ok.

Presumably, you have placed orders with vendors before, right? When ordering blank shirts and getting them printed, what kind of order form or contract did you sign? Maybe that could be a starting point to understand how you should handle this with your retail customers. Keep in mind, when starting out with wholesale orders, you will probably be dealing with small orders from small retailers. Don't get too caught up in contracts and terms for what amounts to a 12 unit order.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have been told by most on the forum that the "order form" will be sent to me by the retailer in the form of "purchase order". Is it safe to assume that a PO is enough of a contract? Maybe I am just looking too far into the matter and should just let it flow. Especially since, like you said, it might just be small orders to begin with. 

Thanks for the input KIMURA-MMA


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, if a customer sends you a signed PO, that should be enough of a contract. Presumably, the PO will define what you are selling them, when it is shipping, how much they are paying you and when they should pay by.

In my opinion, it's a good idea to let things flow at this stage. If the time comes where you are dealing with larger orders, then maybe a more defined contract is needed. But for now, a PO should be fine.


----------

